
1Password switches data formats for stronger security - twsted
http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/20/1password-format-switch/
======
twsted
This is their (quick) response to what appeared here on HN yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409040)

